# Whole fried flounder!



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Did whole fried flounder with a few oysters last night. Came out great!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i can handle that! looks awful good.


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

nothing better in cold weather


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Jones'n….


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i want some.
where you get them oysters?
jack


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

It's smiling at me...


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Gulf Coast Home Cooks | Facebook


A place where supportive home chefs of all skill levels can post pictures, exchange advice, share recipes, and have discussions about gourmet & practical cooking at home.




www.facebook.com





Saw it here too Jody...Looks mighty fine!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

mike,
is that you?
jack


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

jack2 said:


> mike,
> is that you?
> jack


Yep.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Ultralite said:


> Gulf Coast Home Cooks | Facebook
> 
> 
> A place where supportive home chefs of all skill levels can post pictures, exchange advice, share recipes, and have discussions about gourmet & practical cooking at home.
> ...


That's great! Are you on our dog page too? Dogs of Pensacola


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

jack2 said:


> i want some.
> where you get them oysters?
> jack


The came from Pattie's, like the flounder. One day I will learn to catch them...


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

those are good oysters at patties but they are not local but you get what you can get these days. i think i got a gallon shucked for $85 the last time i got some.
they didn't have any 30lb boxes.
jack


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Looks awesome. I need to go to joe patties.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

rollo's got 30lb sacks from la. for $45
jack


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Well about a mile from rollos so oyster fry tomorrow.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Corpsman said:


> That's great! Are you on our dog page too? Dogs of Pensacola


Yes and every Labrador page on there...I'd be Mike Kirkland on the ol facecrack scene...got several friends on that cooking page. A few of these mods contribute as well.


----------

